# Geedee and Rocketeer's Duxford September Airshow



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

> For instance, this show was advertised as the 75th Anniversary of the Spitfire and yet they only had eight on the field.....



oh, boo hoo! Freakin ingrate.  Just let me see one, ONE I say!!!

I personally actually like that pic of the Dakota. I think its a great shot.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

Some great bloopers there Gary! You two spend so much time at DX, you'll be getting an invite to the Christmas party !


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

you know, that pic with the Buchon I could probably make it aged.......


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking at those pictures reminded me of when I went to see a Confederate Air Force show back in '81 . Used my Dads old Leica and shot a whole roll of film without pulling the lens out.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

[email protected] nice shots!!! All so good, I really couldn't pick a favorite! Love them!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

ok, did a quick one. See, not all those pics are bad!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice shots!! I knew they would be.....have popped up a few of mine that are worse than Garys (as usual!!) and similar in composure...


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

good stuff , I'm surprised more of the members from the UK don't make this trek can't be more then a 3hr drive for most


----------



## Geedee (Sep 4, 2011)

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2011)

Great stuff Gary! Love the Mk I.

Has it been a year already? Where does the time go?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent shots Gary! To many favorites but War Eagles radial is probably my fav.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2011)

Great pics Gary and Tony, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shots guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 4, 2011)

We really ought yto get a publisher together and make a WW2Aircraft forum book - with the great shots from you, Eric and Aaron, it would be a best seller! Those are some really fantastic shots!! The JLT Spit, the B/W contrast (#10 down) and the birds in flight - just incredible!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Rocketeer (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool Gary.....a few more from me....


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2011)

great pics Guy's


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool shots guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 5, 2011)

Way to go guys, those are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2011)

Great stuff, guys! Looks like you finally have some great weather for a show! And Gary, I have done that more than a few times. I was all set up for some low light condition or something else and end up with a WTF airplane shot. Sometimes you can salvage them, other times it's a tough lesson to learn. Looks like you sorted it out though. Seeing that many Spitfires at once is like seeing that many Mustangs for an American. It certainly makes your chest pump up with pride.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2011)

And for the records, this show is on my bucket list, especially if the weather is like that!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2011)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

Agreed!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pics G&T.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2011)

Love those T-28s. But we call them "Trojans" here.  They are good and loud, I love that sound though. They are brutish on the ground, but really photograph well in the sky. Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 7, 2011)

You are the man Gary!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 7, 2011)

amazing pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool shots Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 7, 2011)

Yup, I agree.


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 7, 2011)

WOW! Fantastic shots Gary


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2011)

Beaut pics Gary !


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2011)

Great stuff, Gary. Nothing like the horsepower rumble!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2011)




----------

